# كيفية عمل دائرة منضم فولتيه ac



## المبتلى1 (14 مارس 2012)

الاستاذ القدير ماجد عباس السلام عليكم في البدايه لايسعني الا ان اشكر سيعيك المتواصل والحثيث لرفد الاخوه الاعضاء بمعلوماتك القيمه زادك الله ايمانا وعلما لدي ملف رافع قدره مكون من خمسة سرع الاولى 215 فولت الثانيه 230 الثالثه 245 الرابعه 260 الخامسه 275 اريد له دائرة منضم فولتيه اوتوماتيك وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 مارس 2012)

أخى
معذرة لم أفهم عم تتحدث
ملف رفع القدرة لأى جهاز و ما علاقة السرعة بالملف و الفولت!!!!


----------



## المبتلى1 (15 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> معذرة لم أفهم عم تتحدث
> ملف رفع القدرة لأى جهاز و ما علاقة السرعة بالملف و الفولت!!!!



عذرا استاذي الكريم عن تاخري في الجواب بسبب مشاكل النت و نبهتني عن كلمه عابره لم اخذها في حساباتي نحويا جزاك الله خيرا هي في الحقيقة تقاسيم درجات الفولتيه وليست سرعه للتوضيح اكثر لدي محول رافع للقدره سنكل فيز يحتوي على ملفين مربوطين بالتوالي الاول لدخول التيار الكهربائي وتوليد الفيض الغناطيسي وسمكه 1.5 ملم والثاني سمكه 2 ملم وبه 5 تدريجات للفولتيه المذكوره والقطب البارد مشترك بين الدخول والخروج .
استاذي الفاضل اطلب من حضرتك دائره الكترونيه لتثبيت الجهد على 220 فولت بهذه التدريجات الخمسه لاني عندما اضع الرافع على تدريجة 230 فولت واحمله 8 امبير تنزل الفولتيه الى 150 فولت مما يؤثر سلبا على الاجهزه المنزليه وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## المبتلى1 (15 مارس 2012)

استاذي الكريم بعد التمعن جيدا بالرافع وكيفية عمله حصلة على هذه الخلاصه بالنسبه للمشاركتين الاوليتين فيهما اشكال في فهم عمل الرافع ولكن هذه خلاصة الموضوع الرافع مكون من ملفين مختلفين في السمك يتكونان من ستة فروع الاول بارد مشترك بين الدخول والخروج الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس خطوط دخول التيار الفرع السادس خرج الرافع بالنسبه للتيار الداخل الى الرافع متغير احيانا يصل الى 100 نزولا واحيانا 150 فولت صعودا مما يؤثر سلبا على خرج الرافع صعودا ونزولا اطلب من حضرتك استاذي دائره لتنضيم الجهد على 220 فولت من هذه الفروع الخمسه و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مارس 2012)

أخى
لو تقصد محول رافع فربما يكون ذو قدرة أقل من الحمل مما يسبب انخفاض الجهد عند التحميل
عموما لا تستخدم هذه المحولات لضبط الجهد لأنها تنقل بواسطة كونتاكتورات وهى مكلفة و تسبب قطع التيار لحظيا اثناء التوصيل و الفصل مما يسبب مشاكل مع الحاسبات و أدوات النت الخ
ما يستخدم هو محولات من هذا النوع - الصورة الوسطى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=235695&p=2125791&viewfull=1#post2125791


----------



## المبتلى1 (15 مارس 2012)

والله كلامك من ذهب هذه الحاله رأيتها بأم عيني وجزاك الله خير على النصيحه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مارس 2012)

بالتوفيق أخى الكريم إن شاء الله


----------

